# BRAND NEW Apprentice Needs Advice



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Buy a lockable box, people will steal your tools otherwise.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009...+tool+belt&dpPl=1&dpID=414LHI4tfhL&ref=plSrch This will last alot longer, let you work more effeciently and be more comfterable despite the initial cost.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Start with what you can afford. Upgrade/buy more tools as you get paid. I'll post a picture of my tool pouch later. Only load your pouch with the tools needed for any given task. I've used it for the past 8+ years without a problem. 

Do get a lockable tools box for the tools you aren't using. Heavy duty plastic is fine. The point is to keep your tools from being pilfered. People will borrow from an open bag and forget to return them.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

A tool BOX? Is this 1959?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Check to see if Local 6 has a group of women electricians that can answer some of your questions about entering the apprenticeship. You will face a few issues the guys don't. They will have tips about how to work smarter given your relatively small stature. 

Both Local 48 (Portland) and Local 46 (Seattle) have Facebook groups that you can join.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

First piece of advice: ALWAYS carry a notepad/pencil, 10-1 screwdriver, black tape, tape measure and your sidecutters with you.


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

@ Garcia Those look like good choices


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

What kind of work will you be doing Garcia? Commercial or residential? If residential you may get by with a smaller pouch on you than commercial especially if you are carrying a tool box/tote with you.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> A tool BOX? Is this 1959?


Hey!!!! That was a good year....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Jupe Blue said:


> First piece of advice: ALWAYS carry a notepad/pencil, 10-1 screwdriver, black tape, tape measure and your sidecutters with you.


Thank you for your responses Jupe. I will def take your advice. I cant find a group for LU 6 women but I will def check out Portland's and Seattle's. Oh and plz upload a pic of your setup when u have time!:thumbup:


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Cdawg said:


> What kind of work will you be doing Garcia? Commercial or residential? If residential you may get by with a smaller pouch on you than commercial especially if you are carrying a tool box/tote with you.


Mostly commercial inside wireman work.


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

chewy said:


> Buy a lockable box, people will steal your tools otherwise.


Do you have suggestions on a brand or type?


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Well yea I would go with a better pouch with more pockets. Mine has 11 pockets and is enough for me but me and my boss keep a bag of stuff a piece and we are pretty good about sharing and giving stuff back to each other


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like when they call me Master.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my tool belt set up:












right side bags hold my task specific/daily use tools. The smaller light brown pouch is an add on that clips to the tape measure holder. Got these at the big box stores.












Left side is a four pouch carpenter bag. I use it for holding small parts and to collect oddball debris. I abhor electricians who just throw their trash on the ground. 

I did add an additional hammer loop that attaches to the belt as I am on the short side and if I used the loop on the carpenter bag side, it hit me in the knee as I walked. Also note the loops at the top of the bags. It's handy to hang your bags off a nail or hook when you aren't wearing them.












I've also included a shot of the back of my small commuter car. The brown bag holds my rain gear and extra cold weather gear. It stays in the back of my car since I work mostly inside. Handy for when I need it. The blue bag holds the tools that I take onto the jobsite but don't carry in my bags. I don't worry about stealing so it's not lockable. The metal Craftsman hold back up tools and rarely used tools. That stays in the car ready for use when needed. Tucked in back is a folding hand cart so when I move from job to job I can just roll on to the next one. 

You might want to consider a tool backpack if you end up having to carry your tools from site to site or are commuting to your jobs daily.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Also check out women in HVAC. They have a site with all kind of reviews by females, that have actually use\used the products and tools they review.

Also don't let the guys get to you. There will always be one on site that will have a problem with a female. Just ignore him.


----------



## Gonsalves87 (Feb 18, 2015)

I applied to local 6 and got the letter back saying I was on the list of elegible applicants but haven't heard whether or when I will be dispatched... Just trying to figure out if they started the class


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

heavysparky said:


> Also check out women in HVAC. They have a site with all kind of reviews by females, that have actually use\used the products and tools they review.
> 
> Also don't let the guys get to you. There will always be one on site that will have a problem with a female. Just ignore him.


Haha, appreciate it Heavysparky. I wont let it get to me. Im pretty tough. Played basketball all my life and am used to guys on the court talking smack. :icon_wink:

Do you by any chance know the name of that HVAC site?


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gonsalves87 said:


> I applied to local 6 and got the letter back saying I was on the list of elegible applicants but haven't heard whether or when I will be dispatched... Just trying to figure out if they started the class


About 30 of us were called in for an orientation last week. We are supposed to begin work within the next 4 weeks then classes late Spring. You should call the office to find out your ranking.


----------



## Gonsalves87 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you, I called the extension and they haven't updated it. I would be 3rd gen ibew and I have three shops willing to work me but still have to wait for the local to sign me on.. If you don't mind me asking what was your ranking?


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gonsalves87 said:


> Thank you, I called the extension and they haven't updated it. I would be 3rd gen ibew and I have three shops willing to work me but still have to wait for the local to sign me on.. If you don't mind me asking what was your ranking?


Not totally sure. I had an overall score of 99 and some change. The trainer said we made the top 30 out of about 600 ranked. 

But depending on your score you should be called soon. He said jobs are really picking up in the SF area.


----------



## Gonsalves87 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info, hopefully I go soon, did they happen to say when they are gonna take the next 30. I know NECA wants the jatc to double the amount of apprentices there planning on taking


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

i would look into flea markets for a cheap tool box just til you get a couple checks then maybe look into a Klein back pack tool bag 90 dollars aint cheap but i think it may be worth while for someone of your stature. i have a an older klein bag with a shoulder strap that my dad gave to me slam full of tools and it starts to wear on me if im doing alot of moving around a job site and im 6'1 210lbs. also i would stay away from anything with wheels because you will tend to put a lot in something that your not carrying all the time, you never know where you will be working yea you get those gravy commercial renovations and you get those jobs where its a 200 yard walk though a sea of wet red clay just to get in the building.

hope my rambling helped ,best of luck out there


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

One thing I can suggest is buy tools as you go. Dont just buy a big occidental bag because someone recommended it. I learned that everyone has their own preference on what they want to carry. 

I for one carry a small pouch and have my bag near by. Idea is to keep the weight on my body as little as possible. 

As for which tools to buy specifically ask other electricians in your area.

Here are my preferences:
Meters fluke
*****, strippers, linesmen, etc. Knipex. But kleins are ok too
Channel lock, knipex cobras
Screwdrivers, wera but klein are acceptable
Tool pouch? That's up to you. Again o prefer to use small pouches vs most other electricians
Bag, veto
Tapes, fatmax or milwaukee
Levels, anything with neodymium magnets
Nut drivers, anything with a hollow shaft


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey how's the apprenticeship going? I'm still waiting for the local 6 to accept more apprentices. I scored a 99 as well im hoping I'll be in the next batch!!


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrLopez650 said:


> Hey how's the apprenticeship going? I'm still waiting for the local 6 to accept more apprentices. I scored a 99 as well im hoping I'll be in the next batch!!


Funny you ask, I actually just got the call today saying I start in two weeks. Straight to work before any classes.


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh nice congrats and goodluck on your fist job!!If you don't mind me asking when did you have your panel interview?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A lockable tool box is VERY important if you are working on a larger job. There always seems to be someone that "barrows" something and never returns it. Occasionally there will be an outright thief on a job. A tool box also gives you storage for the tools not needed for your current task.

Starting out your most used tools usually are: ruler, pencil, note paper, knife, a couple of screwdrivers and your Kleins (side cutters). Other immediate tool needs will depend on your assigned tasks. Pouches are a trial and error experiment to determine what works best for YOU. I prefer a medium sized leather pouch, something like a Klein # 5127 or the smaller 5126. You neither need nor want to haul every tool imaginable tied to your body all day long.

Welcome to the trade and this group. Good luck to you!
Harry


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrLopez650 said:


> Oh nice congrats and goodluck on your fist job!!If you don't mind me asking when did you have your panel interview?


I dont remember the exact date I interviewed but it was in November. The whole app process seemed pretty long considering I initially applied last summer lol.


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

varmit said:


> A lockable tool box is VERY important if you are working on a larger job. There always seems to be someone that "barrows" something and never returns it. Occasionally there will be an outright thief on a job. A tool box also gives you storage for the tools not needed for your current task.
> 
> Starting out your most used tools usually are: ruler, pencil, note paper, knife, a couple of screwdrivers and your Kleins (side cutters). Other immediate tool needs will depend on your assigned tasks. Pouches are a trial and error experiment to determine what works best for YOU. I prefer a medium sized leather pouch, something like a Klein # 5127 or the smaller 5126. You neither need nor want to haul every tool imaginable tied to your body all day long.


Thanks for the info Harry. I will def have at least all those supplies on my first day. Right now I only have #1 and #2 philips and two sizes of flat heads. Do you think that is fine for the first day or should I buy more variety of screwdrivers?


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey thanks for the info! I just got my letter for orientation today! Hopefully it all goes well


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Garcia86 said:


> Thanks for the info Harry. I will def have at least all those supplies on my first day. Right now I only have #1 and #2 philips and two sizes of flat heads. Do you think that is fine for the first day or should I buy more variety of screwdrivers?


Wouldn't hurt to have a 10 in 1 or something of that nature...


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrLopez650 said:


> Hey thanks for the info! I just got my letter for orientation today! Hopefully it all goes well


Congrats! Good luck with everything. Im sure I will be seeing you around in the future. My name is Rayna by the way.


----------



## saedlund (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are going to be at one job site for more than a week , a metal toolbox is recommened that is lockable and is a major hassle to move and you can put your handtools in there so you do not have to take them home everyday. Some jobs require tool passes when entering and leaving jobsite everyday which is a major hassle. But if you are planning to be in this trade for any length of time , get a lockable box to keep the honest theives out of your tools.


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

If you're starting in two weeks you need to get your tools soon. A padded tool belt is preferred, with two side pouches. One for the majority of your tools and the other for holding material. Once you get to the job site you'll see how others have theirs organized. 

Remember that every tool has its place. Memorize where they go. This will help make you more efficient and after a while you won't even have to look at the pouch to find the exact tool you need. 

Don't go spending a fortune on tools just yet. Listen to some of the guys on this thread when they say, "start small then build up later." You're foreman or journeyman should help square you away.


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks EAHQ. I have most of the tools on my list so far. But I noticed there are no PPE supplies listed. Should i buy gloves or is all of this provided by the contractors? If so, what types of gloves are best for electrical construction work?


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Some contractors supply most PPE, some don't. Safety is "YOUR" responsibility. 

I use two types of gloves. Leather gloves for certain situations work best, but for everyday use I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/Ansell-Hyflex-Polyurethane-Coating-Knitwrist/dp/B00SJ95TIM

If you order them make sure you order the correct size. These gloves are snug and provide excellent dexterity when working with small parts. One pair should last you a few months - "should". I would recommend just starting with something like these.

Your contractor may provide leather ones, but the Hyflex are my go-to glove.

*When I said safety is your responsibility, I meant that you should know of all the dangers associated with the work you're performing. Your contractor should have a safety program that educates you on hazards.


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

I carry a pair of mechanic gloves for pulling wire and to use when it's cold and I still need to be able to work


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Reyna how's the new apprenticeship going?i start in 2 weeks and was just wondering what you decided on your supplies to start off with?thanks


----------



## OldRookie (Jan 22, 2015)

Trying to breathe life into an old thread, I know, but I'd like to know what setup MrLopez650 & Garcia86 decided on? Have you guys upgraded any of your tools? If you'd know then, what you know now, what would you have done differently? 

My orientation is next week with LU 595 - right across the bay - so I'm trying to get as much insight as possible. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

I would not purchase a tool box but rather a tool bag. Also the apprentice set was ok other than kleins channellocks suck. I eventually purchased bigger screwdrivers but having multiples sizes is good. I bought the occidental tool belt which I hate. I ended up using the occidental pocket caddy and the carhartt apron pouch. Hope that helps goodluck man


----------



## OldRookie (Jan 22, 2015)

MrLopez650 said:


> I would not purchase a tool box but rather a tool bag. Also the apprentice set was ok other than kleins channellocks suck. I eventually purchased bigger screwdrivers but having multiples sizes is good. I bought the occidental tool belt which I hate. I ended up using the occidental pocket caddy and the carhartt apron pouch. Hope that helps goodluck man


What'd you replace the Klein channel-locks with? Would you mind posting picture of your setup?


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

I started my apprenticeship 3 months ago in MN, Local 292. I was working for Comcast prior to the apprenticeship and had a few of the tools on the list but not even half. 

I recommend getting a few of the basic tools that people have already mentioned know this thread. Get a simple bag to use for the first few days and see what you really need based on your working conditions. By having the basics, your coworkers won't bother you and you won't spend 50 bucks on a locking toolbox that you may not need. 

I had most of the tools on the list by the day I started but found that some haven't been used. I also have purchased several that aren't on the list because I need them every day. If you need to borrow a hand tool from your journeyman more than once, you should buy one yourself that night and have it for the next work day. You will gain a lot of respect this way.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...PZNgw4z7WKdqVHkstHaYzHajLi2KcmIq9dBoCdzDw_wcB

This is what I've been using for quite a few years. Less is more with a tool belt. The more space you have in it the more likely you are to fill it with things you won't be using everyday. I also use a Veto Pro-Pak XL everyday. It's pricey but worth every penny. Good luck, there aren't enough females in this trade.


----------

